# Temperature monitoring from a distance?



## goosegunner (Jan 9, 2011)

My boiler is in a steel sided building that is about 115' from my garage. How can I set something up to monitor temps in the house?

When I put in the underground pipe I put in two empty 1 1/2" electrical conduits from my boiler shed to my attached garage.

I have CAT6 network in the house with a patch panel in the basement.

I would like to be able to eventually monitor boiler temps, supply/return and Tank temps from the house and maybe even remotely from computer or smart phone. Is that possible?

gg


----------



## RobC (Jan 9, 2011)

These were on for someone looking for a relay. Scroll down near bottom of page they have a temp logger too. Nofo also has a set up.
http://www.mydtcstore.com/products--pricing.html


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 9, 2011)

I just went for quick and easy, I got a remote barbecue themometer, I have the probe taped to my return line to the boiler and the temp remote in my living room. that way I can see the water temp and even watch the temp swings as my house cycles.


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 9, 2011)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> I just went for quick and easy, I got a remote barbecue themometer, I have the probe taped to my return line to the boiler and the temp remote in my living room. that way I can see the water temp and even watch the temp swings as my house cycles.



What kind of distance are we talking?

gg


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 9, 2011)

RobC said:
			
		

> These were on for someone looking for a relay. Scroll down near bottom of page they have a temp logger too. Nofo also has a set up.
> http://www.mydtcstore.com/products--pricing.html



Thanks I will investigate. I need/want something simple to set up.

gg


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 9, 2011)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> rowerwet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


two floors vertically, the range listed on the package worked from my OPB (35') until the batteries got cold then it lost contact, inside the basement it works fine.


----------



## henfruit (Jan 9, 2011)

look up azel. they make a 2 temp system run it on thermo wire. cost about sixty dollars.


----------



## leatherguy (Jan 10, 2011)

Houseneeds.com  has the azel ds60  dual temp gauge  less than $50, I just ordered 2, can wire up to 400' away w/18 or 20 gauge


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 10, 2011)

leatherguy said:
			
		

> Houseneeds.com  has the azel ds60  dual temp gauge  less than $50, I just ordered 2, can wire up to 400' away w/18 or 20 gauge



Can more than one display read the same sensors?

I would like to maybe put a display in the boiler shed and one in the house to show same temp locations.

gg


----------



## henfruit (Jan 10, 2011)

Good question gg give them a call and let us know what you find out. I have my old one from my green wood. i am going to use in this new set up.


----------



## colcarlmiss (Jan 11, 2011)

Excellent products, possible to monitor and control over both local network and internet.
Web browser interface so any mobile device can be used as well as PC's.
http://www.controlbyweb.com/products.html


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 11, 2011)

colcarlmiss said:
			
		

> Excellent products, possible to monitor and control over both local network and internet.
> Web browser interface so any mobile device can be used as well as PC's.
> http://www.controlbyweb.com/products.html



Those look very interesting. Thanks for the info.

gg


----------

